# anyone doing loaners?



## paranoid123

I'm spending a month working remotely in a house near the beaches of Myrtle Beach, South Carolina with a few friends. Of course we would bring our own knives because rental house supplied knives are always terrible. I have found that my friend's chef knife is in need of some work, and I might take advantage of the house filet knives when so close to so many fish markets. I didn't bring any of my sharpening kit, and I don't want to order anything. Is there anyone willing to loan or do a passaround of stones from 500 - 3000 grit? I will be here until late April.


----------

